# Tia's Jumping Progress



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

haha...never mind on the posting videos in a post. I guess I figured it out unknowingly.


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

She's looking good! Notice how she did a flying lead change in the first video?


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

EventingGirl said:


> She's looking good! Notice how she did a flying lead change in the first video?


Yeah...she's one step ahead on that. lol. She did poles and barrels, as well as parades before I got her. So she's broke to ride and does trails and such without problem...she just has NO jumping experience...so I think she's doing good.


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

Ahh okay.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay so Tia did really good today over the jumps. Stayed at the same height but added a second jump at a one stride distance (the second jump didn't get into any of the videos) Next time I will be raising the jump a bit since she goes over this height easily. She gets lazy over the cross rail and takes a few odd jumps, but still did good. I also got to ride here today at the trot...which will be much more comfy for me and the baby once I have a saddle to ride in. lol. Anyway, enjoy the videos.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh phew, your horse is named Tia!! I was wondering if someone had filmed me doing my own jumps in my yard!! :rofl: :rofl:

Lovely mare ♥


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> Oh phew, your horse is named Tia!! I was wondering if someone had filmed me doing my own jumps in my yard!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Lovely mare ♥


haha...thanks. My friend on Facebook has the name Tia and I've accidentally tagged her as my horse before...she was confused but got a kick out of it.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Tia's new videos this time all together with music (which I DO NOT OWN!)


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Doing Better! Getting Higher!*

Here is a few pictures and videos of Tia jumping today (April 6th 2012) She's doing better and better. She actually gets really lazy and careless if the jump is under 2 foot. This jump measured at 2 foot 3 inches, which is the highest she's gone so far.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Video from Tia Jumping 4/20/2012*

Here's how she did on April 20th.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

She is doing much better these days. No more odd form over the jumps (see other post to get a good laugh at her 'superman jump') She's also jumping higher.










Tia Jumping 5/10/2012 - YouTube


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Tia has been doing good. She is looking so much better and is really loving her jumping sessions. She even has someone riding her over jumps (see other post) She has lunged 3 foot oxers and very rarely jumps from a long spot. The video below is from today. We stuck with a cross rail since I introduced the "picket fence" jump filler to her today. I don't think she even noticed it was there. 

Tia Jumping 6/08/2012 - YouTube


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Picket fence and tarp under jump*

Tia did really well with the new jump fillers. I have realized that I have not been the best horse mommy and that I have been jumping her more often than I should. In realization of this I am changing things up with her and doing more ground work, as well as flat work at the walk (I was approved for walking on horseback and I can handle it too as far as pain goes) So the first video is of the jumps we did that day, and the second video is a mixture of videos of Tia, but has some other things we have done recently (like the trail obstacles and having my terrified mother ride :lol Enjoy and let me know if anyone has any ideas for things to keep both of us entertained that do not involve jumping.






Random Tia Videos 2 - YouTube


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello guys,
I have decided to update you on Tia's progress. She is doing so much better jumping both free and under saddle. She also looking really good and only needs a little more weight on her. Her topline is looking better too, but its the hardest part to build and so its taking some time. Let me know what you guys think!

This is Tia jumping under saddle with her rider on July 5th. She did her first vertical and cantered her first jump. She hadn't been ridden in over two weeks and it had also been a while since she had been worked, so she was a little fussy and rather fast, but she still did good. 






I am not sure of what date this next video was taken, but in this video she did her first triple combination while free. 






The next video was taken the same day as the video above. She completely kills the jump and still manages to jump the next jump, only a bounce distance away. She was okay and only had a small scrape on her back leg.






And this video was taken today (July 18th 2012) She was going good and we (myself and her rider) decided to try her higher than 3 foot. She jumped up to 4 foot 6 inches today and still had room to go higher!

Tia Jumping 7/18/2012 - YouTube


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

She's doing great!


----------

